# Accountants Daily: ATO issues tax time deadline reminder



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

_Accountants Daily_

Monday 25 October 2021

Emma Ryan



Redirect Notice



*ATO issues tax time deadline reminder*

The Australian Taxation Office has issued a notice reminding taxpayers that it’s the last week for them to either lodge a return or register with a tax agent.

The deadline for lodging tax returns for the 2020-21 financial year is Sunday, 31 October 2021.

Assistant commissioner Tim Loh has acknowledged that given the events of the past few months, tax may have been “the last thing on people’s minds”.

Even so, more than $20 billion has already been refunded to more than 7.2 million taxpayers who have already lodged for the 2020-21 financial year.

Mr Loh has reassured taxpayers that “if you are unable to lodge on time, we encourage you to contact us or speak with a registered tax agent as soon as possible.”

“If you’re delaying lodgment due to an expected bill you can’t pay right away, we encourage you to lodge this week. Even if you can’t pay on time, lodging your tax return shows us that you’re doing your best to meet your obligations,” he commented.

“We can work with you to tailor a payment plan to your circumstances. In most cases, taxpayers can easily set up their own payment plan online depending on how much they owe.”

He also iterated that support is available to registered tax agents at any time.

“We are working hard to ensure that this help is tailored and personalised. Agents that need assistance for any reason, are encouraged to reach out to us as soon as possible so we can understand their situation as best we can so that we can offer the right service,” he said.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Australian Taxation Office

Monday 25 October 2021









Tax season comes to an end


The Australian Taxation Office is reminding Australians that this is the last week to either lodge their tax return or register with a registered tax agent.




www.ato.gov.au





*Tax season comes to an end*

The Australian Taxation Office (ATO) is reminding Australians that this is the last week to either lodge their tax return or register with a registered tax agent.

So far this tax time, over $20 billion has been refunded to more than 7.2 million taxpayers.

Assistant Commissioner Tim Loh understands that tax might have been the last thing on people’s minds these last few months.

“If you’re planning to DIY your tax but haven’t got around to it yet, don’t worry. For people with simple tax affairs, lodging through our myTax service can be done and dusted in under 30 minutes.

Most of your income and personal details will already be there; simply confirm it’s correct, add any additional income and claim your eligible deductions.”

“If you’re lodging with a registered tax agent the same information will be available to them. You may also have a bit longer to get your return in; all you need to do is be registered with your agent before the end of this week.”

While having the data ready to go cuts down lodgment time, taxpayers still need to check their details are accurate. Mistakes like forgetting to update bank account details, leaving out income, or deducting ineligible amounts can delay refunds.

“Four out of five people receive a refund with most refunds issued in less than two weeks. This process can’t be sped up, even if you call us.”

“If you want to keep an eye on how your return is progressing, you can do this by logging into the ATO app or via myGov,” Mr Loh said.

Those who lodged themselves will also receive an SMS when we’re at the final stage of processing their refund. This will include an estimate for when they will receive any refund owed.

It’s important to note that the amount of any refund will depend on each individual’s circumstances and how much tax they have paid throughout the year.

We will automatically include the low and middle income tax offset (LMITO) for eligible taxpayers. If you do need to pay tax, the LMITO will be applied to reduce the amount you need to pay or have already paid throughout the year.

Importantly, it doesn’t provide a refund if no tax is paid. The offset is between $255 and $1,080 – the exact amount will depend on an individual’s taxable income.

*Working from home shortcut extended*

In recognition of the continuing extenuating circumstances resulting from COVID-19, the ATO has extended the temporary 80 cents per hour ‘shortcut method’ for working from home expenses for the full 2021–22 financial year.

Taxpayers wishing to use this easy and simple method just need to keep a record of the number of hours they work from home to claim all their working from home expenses.

This arrangement is still temporary – those who have spent money on home office equipment over the past 18 months and want to claim part of an expense over $300 (such as a desk or computer) in future years, will need to keep receipts.

*ATO support*

Mr Loh reassured that “if you are unable to lodge on time, we encourage you to contact us or speak with a registered tax agent as soon as possible.”

“If you’re delaying lodgment due to an expected bill you can't pay right away, we encourage you to lodge this week. Even if you can’t pay on time, lodging your tax return shows us that you’re doing your best to meet your obligations.”

“We can work with you to tailor a payment plan to your circumstances. In most cases, taxpayers can easily set up their own payment plan online depending on how much they owe.”

Support is also available to registered tax agents at any time, and we are working hard to ensure that this help is tailored and personalised.

Agents that need assistance for any reason, are encouraged to reach out to us as soon as possible so we can understand their situation as best we can so that we can offer the right service.

*More information*

To find out how to check the progress of your return, visit Progress of return.

To use our calculators and tools, visit ato.gov.au/Calculators

For information on the taxability of COVID support, visit ato.gov.au/COVID19supportpayments.

For everything else tax time, visit ato.gov.au/TaxEssentials.

*For journalists*

Tax time media grabs – watch linkExternal Link, download linkExternal Link
ATO file footage
Last modified: 25 Oct 2021


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack, isn't the deadline the 1st of November this time around because the 31st of October falls on a Sunday? In my myGov account at least, it's listed as the 1st of November.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Jack, isn't the deadline the 1st of November this time around because the 31st of October falls on a Sunday? In my myGov account at least, it's listed as the 1st of November.


Yes, you are correct.

Subsection 36(2) of the _Acts Interpretation Act 1901_ provides:


‘_36 (2) If:
(a) an Act requires or allows a thing to be done; and
(b) the last day for doing the thing is a Saturday, a Sunday or a holiday;

then the thing may be done on the next day that is not a Saturday, a Sunday or a holiday.

‘Example: If a person has until 31 March to make an application and 31 March is a Saturday, the application may be made on Monday 2 April.’_



Acts Interpretation Act 1901


----------



## UberDriverAU (Nov 4, 2015)

Jack Malarkey said:


> Yes, you are correct.
> 
> Subsection 36(2) of the _Acts Interpretation Act 1901_ provides:
> 
> ...


Thanks for that Jack! I've always wondered if that was a practical policy or there was a legislative underpinning.


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

UberDriverAU said:


> Thanks for that Jack! I've always wondered if that was a practical policy or there was a legislative underpinning.


You’re welcome.

There are equivalent provisions for Western Australian state legislation in section 61 of the _Interpretation Act 1984_ (WA):


*61 . Time, computation of *

(1) In computing time for the purposes of a written law —

…

(e) where the time limited for the doing of a thing expires or falls upon an excluded day, the thing may be done on the next day that is not an excluded day;
…

(h) where an act or proceeding is directed or allowed to be done or taken on a certain day, or on or before a certain day, then, if that day is an excluded day, the act or proceeding shall be considered as done or taken in due time if it is done or taken on the next day that is not an excluded day.

(2) For the purposes of this section, *excluded day *means Saturday, Sunday, public service holiday, and a bank holiday or public holiday throughout the State or in that part of the State which is relevant to the event, act, thing or proceeding concerned.






INTERPRETATION ACT 1984 - SECT 61







classic.austlii.edu.au


----------



## Jack Malarkey (Jan 11, 2016)

Remember to claim the small business income tax offset in your tax return: it is NOT allowed automatically.

See:









Make sure you claim the small business income tax offset...


I strongly suspect that many drivers are missing out on the small business income tax offset as they’re not completing the offsets label in their tax returns. The small business income tax offset provides a tax saving on your small business net income of up to $1,000. The tax saving for...




www.uberpeople.net


----------

